

YC S2015- invited to interview or not? - sunny17

When will the YC applicants know whether they have been invited or not for interview?
======
joshmlewis
I got our rejection email a few minutes ago. A couple things to remember for
those in the same boat:

1\. YC is just a means to an end. It's cliche but getting rejected to YC
should not deter your startups path. If it does, it's a bad sign.

2\. My team and I were excited about the opportunity as usual but we made sure
we kept our expectations realistic and didn't get our hopes up. There are too
many ups and downs in a startup to let this have a big impact on you. We
didn't get in last time either, but I'm actually thankful because we wouldn't
have been ready and it would've been a wasted opportunity.

Focus on growth and executing toward your goal above all else, that's the
tl;dr of the YC experience anyway. Keep fighting the good fight.

~~~
josephjrobison
I'm by no means in a position of power, but if I saw a company "come across my
desk" that applied and got rejected by YC, that would still stand out to me as
a unique company, because they tried. Especially if that company acknowledged
the reasons they were rejected and what they learned from the rejection and
what they'd change next. Good luck on your next step!

------
AlwaysBCoding
At this point I'm just going to pause my inbox with
[http://inboxpause.com/](http://inboxpause.com/) and open it in the morning,
see everyone on the other side.

------
raghavhv
I'm too waiting to know the same. Haven't received any communication yet.

------
ts-hn
From a quick look at Twitter:

Accepted for interview:
[http://www.apptreerevolution.com](http://www.apptreerevolution.com)

------
thewhizkid
Did not get an interview either

~~~
acallwood
Head up!

------
lordvissu
Anyone yet to recieve a communication from YC?

~~~
lordvissu
Just got the mail. Surprisinlgy, I received the mail at almost the same
instant I commented for the first time on HN. Anyways, It was a rejection. :(

